# Seatpost for KG486



## DaveC (Dec 26, 2004)

Hi Guys,

I am in the process of collecting parts for a Look KG486 I am building. Based on the geometry of my curretn bike, and that of the 486, I expect I'll be requiring ~15cm of seatpost extension above the top of the seat tube. So, for a 25cm seatpost, that will mean about 10cm in the frame.

I can't find any recommendations in respect of the 486 about the minimum length of post that needs to be inserted in the frame. So:

- Does anyone know if there is a recommendation from LOOK on the minimum seatpost extension into the seat tube?
- For those people with 486's, how much seatpost extension into the seat tube have you got?

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## Bixe (Jan 28, 2004)

*486 Seat Post*

Dave,

Considering the height of the seat tube extension above the 486 top tube, that's a valid concern. But I've not seen any spec from Look regarding minimum post insertion. Ten cm of post should be plenty of extension into the seat tube sleave and Look installs at least enough sleave to ensure the frame isn't compromised. Obviously most any post will have a minimum insertion specification, as it would be the weak link....

If that's still a concern, I'd suggest just going with a longer post. I'm using a Deda Blackstick, measuring 290mm and it's about halfway in at the collar....










Happy New Year,
Mark


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

www.chucksbikes.com is selling the look carbopost for $55 right now. It is 30mm long, but has no setback at all. Seems like a good deal if you don't need any setback.


----------

